# Sequoyah Shepherds....



## WarrantsWifey

SO, I LOVE LOVE LOVE meeting other people who got their GSD from the same breeder, especially the same dam or sire.

So, I know TWO have gotten their GSD's from Sequoyah, is there anymore?! I want to know who your puppy's parents are and lets meet each other!! <3

I've got Killian Wolfrik Vom Sequoyahhaus....

Dam: Uny -AKA- V Uny Milvel

Sire: Quasi -AKA- Tárnoki-Felvigyazó Quamatz


----------



## The Packman

*Here's the link to Dr Sherles site Sequoyah German Shepherds*

*I didn't put it up before because I don't want people thinking I was advertising for her or something. It is a fun site to just to look at for all you GSD lovers...no wait better use caution, it might make you run out and buy another puppy. *


----------



## cliffson1

I think the mother of your puppy had a litter two days ago out of Ozzie Barnero. Nice dogs!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I KNOW!! That was our original deposit. The breeding was supposed to take place two years ago, and it just didn't take and then she never came into heat when Ozzy was in the states. So she only had one breeding left after the Quasi breeding and they weren't sure if Ozzy would be in the states for her last one. So we went with Quasi and her last and final breeding was to Ozzy. LOL!! 

I'm TOO THRILLED to watch these pups grow up!!


----------



## damaya

We are on "the list" with Sherle at Sequoyah. Puppy proofing and buying stuff for now. 
WW, I almost pm'ed you the other day with a question.


----------



## NancyJ

I looked at their site expecting a typical pet breeder and that Uny and Ozzy litter looks very interesting to me. Too bad her age probably wont' get a repeat on that breeding but I have Grim, Tina and Ben bolfu in my current dogs pedigree .....and has much in common with the way she describes Uny.....Looks like they are doing some careful planning. Will have to contact them for next year.....since they are holding back some maybe we can talk......(I am looking for young adult next year)


----------



## WarrantsWifey

damaya said:


> We are on "the list" with Sherle at Sequoyah. Puppy proofing and buying stuff for now.
> WW, I almost pm'ed you the other day with a question.


Hmm, let me go check, I don't think I saw anything.... Let me double check!!

Yea, NOTHING, I'll PM you and see what I can do to help!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

jocoyn said:


> I looked at their site expecting a typical pet breeder and that Uny and Ozzy litter looks very interesting to me. Too bad her age probably wont' get a repeat on that breeding but I have Grim, Tina and Ben bolfu in my current dogs pedigree .....and has much in common with the way she describes Uny.....Looks like they are doing some careful planning. Will have to contact them for next year.....since they are holding back some maybe we can talk......(I am looking for young adult next year)


It's Uny's last litter... Kinda bittersweet!!


----------



## Lin

Ozzy is in the states now, he was purchased by my trainer. I've yet to see him though! I keep meaning to ask but can never show up at a good time to ask him on training days.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I wish I could meet Ozzy, he is ONE HANDSOME dog, with great lineage and titling....


----------



## Blazings

[email protected] I need to find a breeder with such nice dogs in my area


----------



## Lin

Pssst.. Blazings, there was recently a large thread deleted due to "pseudo swearing"

Removing one letter of a word to get past the filter is against the rules. I know you're new so you might not even know we HAVE a filter, might just be the typical way you use that word  So just letting you know!


----------



## Smithie86

Ozzy has been in the states for some time. Went back for a bit to Slovakia and then back to TX.


----------



## Lin

Smithie86 said:


> Ozzy has been in the states for some time. Went back for a bit to Slovakia and then back to TX.


He's in Fishers Indiana now with Bruce McNabb Breeding Program


----------



## Smithie86

Lin,

I know is now with Bruce; just mentioning where he was before.


----------



## Blazings

Lin said:


> Pssst.. Blazings, there was recently a large thread deleted due to "pseudo swearing"
> 
> Removing one letter of a word to get past the filter is against the rules. I know you're new so you might not even know we HAVE a filter, might just be the typical way you use that word  So just letting you know!


Oh ok sorry  For some reason I can't edit *any* posts anymore so I'm afraid I can't change it


----------



## Lin

Blazings said:


> Oh ok sorry  For some reason I can't edit *any* posts anymore so I'm afraid I can't change it


Thats ok! Theres a 10-15 minute window on editing posts, afterward they're permanent. I just wanted to let you know.


----------



## GSD Fan

Connie, the female I had a reserve on, is about to go into heat. Although I'm not getting a pup from her, I'm excited to see who her stud is going to be. If it's Patron or Vidar . . . *imagines puppies* wow.


----------



## damaya

Got to meet Moira and Joschi's pups yesterday. What a good looking bunch of guys and girls. Picked 3 favs. Hope it works out. 
Sherle is great to talk to. Very helpful and informative. Certainly get a good impression from her.


----------



## TechieDog

Check out the Ryker pups she has (some pics under Available Puppies). Nice!


----------



## TechieDog

GSD Fan said:


> Connie, the female I had a reserve on, is about to go into heat. Although I'm not getting a pup from her, I'm excited to see who her stud is going to be. If it's Patron or Vidar . . . *imagines puppies* wow.


Why did you decide not to get a Connie pup? Just curious but both Patron or Vidar should produce some great puppies.


----------



## Andaka

She has decided not to get a pup at this time.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Their pups are just stunning!!! All of them! If I had the room I'd take GAGE in a INSTANT!!!

Available puppies


----------



## TechieDog

WarrantsWifey said:


> Their pups are just stunning!!! All of them! If I had the room I'd take GAGE in a INSTANT!!!
> 
> Available puppies


 
Yup, Gage is great looking and apparently great ball drive according to Shari. I thought about Gage and Brody (before Brdoy was sold) but the timing was not right for me ...so my wait continues...


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Oh do I know, I am going down there Friday and I'm hoping I can love on some!!! <3 They all look stunning!!!


----------



## TechieDog

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh do I know, I am going down there Friday and I'm hoping I can love on some!!! <3 They all look stunning!!!


<jealous>
I keep waiting for her to post more pics of the pups but they aren't coming very quickly!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Oh I know that!! I love those ozzy pup pics... <3 They are slow coming though!


----------



## Smithie86

Swing on by on the way back!!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Smithie86 said:


> Swing on by on the way back!!!!


Where are you at Sue?


----------



## Smithie86

Hendersonville, off of 65 (north of the 24 split). Will email you.


----------



## damaya

> Available puppies


Bottom of the page is "Icon" 

He is a Patron / Rayna boy and about 4 feet from me right now in his crate doing great. 



>


This was about a 2 weeks ago. We will start training down there each friday in a couple of weeks


----------



## onyx'girl

:wub: Icon has a very nice muzzle for a baby puppy!


----------



## damaya

Ike said "thanks"


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Oh your gonna have to post pictures of Icon from the front!! <3


----------



## TechieDog

Nice! A Patron son too. You lucky dog! Post lots of pics for us.


----------



## damaya

> Icon from the front





>


taken 10 minutes ago. 92 days old. pretty sure he has a dirtball in his mouth right there, but we have been having a blast today.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

damaya said:


> taken 10 minutes ago. 92 days old. pretty sure he has a dirtball in his mouth right there, but we have been having a blast today.


HOLY WOW!!! I think your pup is my new fave on here! :wub: I can't wait to watch Ike grow! What a STUNNER, you can tell it's a Sequoyah Pup!! <3 He stole my heart the moment I saw him!! :wub::wub:


----------



## TechieDog

Wow! He is gorgeous!


----------



## damaya

Couple more from this morning.



>





>





>


Thanks for the kind words. I'm not gonna tell Icon though as he might let it go to his head.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Oh I just realized why I love your pup so bad!! Thats my pups Nephew!!! <3 Galant is Uny's son, Killian is Uny's son!! Oh man, I love that pup!! <3


----------



## damaya

Haven't posted any lately. Amazing how fast they grow. Not really grow up, but definitly grow!


----------



## TechieDog

Icon is looking good! love to see the development.


----------



## damaya

Hope you guys don't mind me keeping this thread alive. Took some good pics of Icon yesterday while playing "ball". Last night he was wide open for well over an hour. We played ball, went to the pond, trained, played more ball, and he still wasn't ready to settle down. 

He was 167 days old yesterday and what I can tell you about him is...
LOVES water, kids, ball, chase, and riding in cars. He wants to play with our cats (who have NO interest in playing with him). Is very attentive during training sessions and is doing great learning to walk on a loose leash. He is very protective of my wife already. We did a little experiment with this and he was awesome. 









His "you talkin' to me?" look








He has pretty much mauled this flower bed








This one will be next








Looking over "his" property


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Wow, Icon is a BEAUTY! :wub: Such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Most recent of Killian, they grow so fast don't they?!


----------



## TechieDog

@Damaya: Icon is looking great. Very jealous! Keep updating us.
@Victoria: love seeing the shots of Killian with your daughter. You know she is going to grow up quickly too...you'll really have your hands full soon  My two girls are all grown up now. One is out on her own already, the other in college so I know how quickly it happens.


----------



## Hobbs21

OMG Killian and Icon are stunning! My boyfriend and I are headed up to visit tomorrow. We will be getting a pup in about 6 months to 1 year and are considering Sequoyah as one of our top picks. It's great to see what wonderful dogs this kennel produces. So excited for tomorrow


----------



## ponyfarm

Killian looks like a man now!


----------



## TechieDog

Woohoo! I picked up Kato at the airport tonight! more to come...


----------



## Tbarrios333

If your dogs turn up missing one day DON'T look for them at my house. They are not going to be there.


----------



## damaya

TechieDog- you owe us some pics!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

PICTURES!!!! Can't wait to see your pup Techie!!!


----------



## TechieDog

Haha, I don't have many pics at this point. I posted a few at the airport and after we got home in another thread though here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/163437-kato-first-night.html

So far he is doing amazing. He so good it is unbelievable. He sleeps throught he night without a peep, he hasn't had an accident in the house at all (knock on wood), and he drives in the car as calmly as can be. He also just lays down and relaxes when we watch tv or eat dinner. 

I've been taking him places to get exposed to different things and different people and working some with him, mostly on engagement. He does bark at people sometimes but seems to be getting better everyday. 
We are also settling into a routine and that is helping. All in all I really couldn't ask for more. He is pretty much medium drive/medium energy/super well-behaved. I just love this dog.

Ignore the goofy collar...it was way too big but I got him the right size!


----------



## TechieDog

ok I felt guilty and went out and took a few pics. They are here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/163980-kato-pics.html#post2208096


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Oh my gosh, HOW HANDSOME!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## damaya

TechieDog _ Kato looks great.

Icon and I spent time at the pond last night. He is so funny when he wants to take a dip. He will grab a ball, look at me and just bolt for the field. He will usually stop about half way to make sure I'm following then take off again and plunge in. He loves it. These pictures are exactly 30 days after the last ones I posted in this thread. That puts him at 197 days old. 2 weeks ago at his check up he weighed in at 58.5 pounds.

He leaves a wake!


----------



## wildo

I've been monitoring this thread, and I have to finally jump in and say- I've yet to see a Sequoyah Shepherd that I haven't thought was amazingly beautiful.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

wildo said:


> I've been monitoring this thread, and I have to finally jump in and say- I've yet to see a Sequoyah Shepherd that I haven't thought was amazingly beautiful.


They produce a lot of DARK sables and Dark Sables are my FAVORITE!!! :wub:  :wub:


----------



## TechieDog

Damaya, love that third pic with him standing by the water all wet.


----------



## holland

Those are great-love seeing the wake when they swim-beautiful dog


----------



## LaRen616

I accidently just went on the breeder's site and they have STUNNING puppies available, I drooled all over the page!

:wub:


----------



## TechieDog

yep, Kato's brothers were made available and all 3 are gorgeous. The female from the previous litter is also super nice.


----------



## LaRen616

TechieDog said:


> yep, Kato's brothers were made available and all 3 are gorgeous. The female from the previous litter is also super nice.


If I already didn't have my breeder picked out, I would go after one of those pups!

They will be on my list for my next future puppy. :wub:


----------



## TechieDog

I hope they get scooped up soon. Kato has just been a super puppy.


----------



## TechieDog

Happy to hear that Kevo has a new home.


----------



## BR870

We talked to Sherle. and she was one of our primary choices. Ultimately we ended up going with Grand Canyon K9, but would have been just as happy with a pup from Sequoyah.

Sherle was nice and very knowledgeable. Definitely an asset to the GSD community.


----------



## tsteves

If I could do another pup right now I would take any of the males they have available now. Beautiful pups. We have been researching breeders to find one that throws a lot of Dark Sables because we want a dark sable male for the next one, when Kona is at least a year. This one will definitely stay on our minds. The pups are amazing and all of your pups you have posted are stunning ! :wub:


----------



## paulag1955

Oh, wow...if I didn't already have a puppy on the way next spring, I'd take Kevo in a heartbeat.


----------



## TechieDog

paulag1955 said:


> Oh, wow...if I didn't already have a puppy on the way next spring, I'd take Kevo in a heartbeat.


Kevo has gone to his home already. Sherle has not updatd the web site yet. But Kilo and Nuki are still available and awesome.


----------



## paulag1955

TechieDog said:


> Kevo has gone to his home already. Sherle has not updatd the web site yet. But Kilo and Nuki are still available and awesome.


That's okay...I do have another puppy on the way from Shasta's breeder. But I did bookmark Sherle's website just in case, lol.


----------



## damaya

Icon update. I know there is a brag thread, but I honestly think more credit goes to the breeder than my self to up to this point. Let me preface this by saying I am a rookie. I have the advantage of sites like this and the fact that Sequoyah is only a phone call away for what ever I may need.
Even though he is still very much a puppy he is showing definate signs of maturity, and I am amazed how quick "he gets it".
Last night I went to pick the youngest up from swim practice at the civic center. They have great park with an XL walking track / area. You can always count on adults, kids (yelling/playing), and dogs.

We usually begin with a full 6' of leash when he gets out of the car. "Take a break" and sniff around for a few minutes. As we get closer to the populated area I will "fuss" him in to my left knee. There is almost no pulling anymore at all. Start with a brisk walk along the path. As we encounter people I either keep him walking or step off to the side and give a "Bleib" command just to test his reaction. Last night he did great as we encountered 2 large Labs out for their walk he stood motionless and silent from a distance of about 25 feet. Never took his eyes off them, but obeyed perfectly. 

There is also a great place to practice the "Hupp" command and after about 3 hupps a high schooler commented "wow, nice dog he minds really well". We walk around the childrens play area without any distractions on his part even with all the running and loud voices.

The only instance we had, and I think I'm alright with it. As we walked toward the far end of the park there was a boy and girl (15 ish) obviously in love and they were wrestling around. (bear hug shaking kind of thing) When we approached Icon took immediate notice and in his "big dog" voice alerted. I had given him the "bleib" command which he did. Within about 4 of his barks the boy had let go of the girl and was looking at Icon with a VERY surprised look. I then made a friendly remark and fussed in the other direction. As we were waiting by the exit for my daughter we were in the grass practicing some "platz" exercises when I saw the kids coming our way. When Ike saw them he went from a perfect platz to a very attentive "sit" position. No pulling or barking, but a very "I remember you" look. I told the kid "thanks" for the help training tonight.

He also had 3 nice "hikes" on various trees at the park. That seems to be something he does when there is something to hike up against. He looks like such a grown up when he does.

After re-reading my post I guess it does sound a bit like a brag, but I will leave it here unless the mods deem it needs moved.
(recent pics attached)

I Like Ike!

Platz! 








water hose attack!








Family photo on a recent hike


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Gorgeous dog (and family) so feel free to brag away.


----------



## TechieDog

Love it! What do you mean by Hike up a tree????


----------



## damaya

Hikes his leg to take a break. Not much squatting anymore.


----------



## TechieDog

LOL! Oh!

Kato started doing that sometimes now but his aim isnt very good. I have to keep washing off the back of his left leg


----------



## damaya

I was beginning to think I was going to have to show him how!


----------



## Lin

Logan still squatted to pee when he passed away at 3.5 years old lol. I don't think I ever saw him lift a leg to pee!


----------



## LuvourGSDs

WarrantsWifey said:


> They produce a lot of DARK sables and Dark Sables are my FAVORITE!!! :wub:  :wub:


I soooooo agree!!!! I also have an offspring & I love everything about her.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

BTW, you boy is GORGEOUS!!!! :wub:


----------



## damaya

Hope nobody minds me bumping this thread, but I snapped a few of Icon at the park Friday. It's been about 2 months since the last ones I posted. He continues to do very well, and is maturing more and more. Still a big pup though for the most part. We have had zero health concerns or issues to date. The last weight check was about 77 pounds. He is 331 days old today. 
Sequoyah is choosing to repeat the breeding of his parents. 

All I have are cell phone pics, but I always have a cell phone with me when he seems to "strike a pose". 

Watching with great interest some kids and their frisbee game


>





>


All the soap water and towels you need for 7 bucks.(note-DO NOT attempt to use the blow dryer on him- Towel dry only!)


>





>


----------



## TechieDog

Always enjoy your pics.
7 bucks! Thats pretty good. It is $18 around here for a self-serve dog wash. But I do use the blow dryer.
He has a gorgeous head. Looks to be on the smallish side? 
Kato is 9 months now and weighs roughly 84lbs. He still looks skinny to me but his growth has slowed way down.


----------



## damaya

> Looks to be on the smallish side?


The 77 was from about 5 weeks ago. Not sure what he may be now. I wouldn't think much more though maybe 80 by now. 
How is a dog measured? 
He eats great (twice a day) and gets a ton of exercise and will hit you like a ton of bricks. Am I right in assuming they grow in length / height for about a year, and then continue in "muscling up" for about another year?



> I do use the blow dryer


He went after the blow dryer like it was a water hose!


----------



## TechieDog

77 is pretty good, average weight. I was commenting on the pics but they can be deceiving and hard to judge. 
Kato has always been a bit heavy -weight wise. He still looks skinny to me but he is thick and has a very deep chest. Growth rate and maturity is very dependent on the lineage but what you said pretty much makes sense. Icon still has a bunch of filling out to do. He looks great though.

Kato just now went after the vaccum hose like it was a water hose!


----------



## tsteves

I would just like to say that all of the dogs posted here are fabulous. We are in the process of getting on the list at Sequoyah, hoping to get a Cora/Esko pup, as long as the breeding takes. I must say that Ike makes me want a pup from the Rayna/Patron litter that is soon to be born but my husband thinks we need a little more time before the new pup is here. Anyways, I am very excited and I love reading through this thread and it makes me very happy I chose Sherle and Sequoyah.  

I think our girl Kona is super excited at the prospect of her little brother too.


----------



## tsteves

So I wanted to express my excitement and this seemed the best place to do it. I talked to Sherle from Sequoyah a few weeks ago and she encouraged me to move my deposit from Cora/Esko to Rayna/Patron because of what we are looking for. Anywho, the pups were born on 1/11 and just the prospect of getting one is so amazing. If the right one is not in this litter we move to Cora/Esko and Cora was confirmed pregnant the other day so it seems a pup in the next few months is a lock. We are so excited! :wub: 

We are in the processing of getting everything we need for the second pup so that when he gets here is a fun and cozy home.


----------



## damaya

Congratulations. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## TechieDog

congrats. Looking forward to pics of the new pup.


----------



## tsteves

Many pictures will come. One week down and about 5-6 to go until we found out if/which Rayna pup will be coming to us. I have a feeling it is going to feel like an eternity. :wild:


----------



## Smithie86

Good group of people. The team from Sequoyah came out (they bred to Quasi 2x with two different females) the other week to visit, see Killian and Loki ( we miss the Gryfinator ), work dogs and take family fotos. 

We had a blast and Gabor was exhausted; our group dogs and the team's dogs (very nice). Got to see mr hunk Patron. Tom worked Quasi (or it was visa versa....).


----------



## damaya

Icon is a year old now, and I snapped a few pics in the yard yesterday. He continues to be a fantastic dog. 
I also seem to be the only one taking pictures. WW, Techie post them up. I hate to monopolize this thread. 



























true "recall" test He heads for the pond, stops when I call his name








and comes flying back as soon as he has jumped in once!









and a "bring" vid
Icon 2712 Bring - YouTube




HepX4's Channel - YouTube


----------



## TechieDog

Always glad to see your photo's, keep 'em coming  
I've been updating Kato's thread monthly. Here's a crappy one from my phone at the pond. Not sure why he always looks so mature in these pics. He's such a baby in person  The one year birthday is coming up soon (in March), hard to believe.


----------



## tsteves

*Jäger*

So our new little man Jäger is finally here! He is so sweet, playful and confident. Very mouthy and quite the landshark!  Here are just a couple pics! We will get some more good ones! :wub:


----------



## TechieDog

aww, he is so cute and what an awesome head. Good luck with him....keep the pics coming.

Which litter was he out of?


----------



## tsteves

He is out of the Rayna/Patron litter! They called him Fuzzy because his coat is on the plush side.  Since it was the P litter we ended up giving him the registered name Phenomenal Jäger Wolfrik vom Sequoyahhaus.  Really long lol 

We were afraid the first day that he may end up scared of Kona since she is very mouthy but by day two he was back talking her and it seems that he is gonna grow up to be one confident boy!


----------



## TechieDog

Oh yeah, fuzzy, I commented on him on Shari's FB when the pics went up. Very nice boy. Have fun with him.


----------



## damaya

Good looking little guy. Hope you will continue to post pics as he grows. That makes me miss the "little" pups. As I type this my 80+ pounder pup is laying on my foot trying his hardest to destroy his newest toy. 
Congrats again on the new family member.
There was a "fuzzy" in first litter too.


----------



## tsteves

We will definitely enjoy him and be sure to post many more pictures along the way!


----------



## GSD Fan

Anyone on this forum got a Connie/Wasko puppy?


----------



## The Packman

Not me. Remington's Justice / Sequoyah's Jesse Von Flintrock here.

I was in Chattanooga this afternoon and was going to go over to the Friday night training but there was a major down pour and I just wanted to get home.


----------



## mkac2005

I know this is a semi-old thread but I just wanted to say that we are getting a Sequoyah pup  
Hopefully out of the Storm/Blaz litter that should be ready next week or the Alline/Irmus litter ready in 6 weeks. So excited!


----------



## TechieDog

Congrats, the storm pups look great with lots of energy. I haven't seen the Alline pups yet. Post lots of pics!


----------



## wildo

Whatever happened to WarrantsWifey and Killian? Haven't seen posts from them in a while. Sure is a stunning dog, that Killian!


----------



## Neo93

The Storm pups are sure cute in those videos! The Ally pups look good, too. Post lots of pics!


----------



## GSD Fan

WOW! Sequoyah is breeding the ***** out of that stud, Imus! (I'm not trying to be insulting or anything and if I am, I apologize) I notice how many of their females he's been bred to this year.


----------



## mkac2005

We had some complications with the puppy we were suppose to get from the Storm/Blaz litter and are now on the list to get an Alline/Irmus puppy in about 3 weeks.


----------



## IllinoisGSD

GSD Fan said:


> WOW! Sequoyah is breeding the ***** out of that stud, Imus! (I'm not trying to be insulting or anything and if I am, I apologize) I notice how many of their females he's been bred to this year.


Geographically he isn't far from them and consistently placing high at trials. Seems fairly obvious to me.


----------



## GatorDog

GSD Fan said:


> WOW! Sequoyah is breeding the ***** out of that stud, Imus! (I'm not trying to be insulting or anything and if I am, I apologize) I notice how many of their females he's been bred to this year.


He's a pretty great dog. Have you heard of the accomplishments he has?


----------



## mkac2005

Irmus is beautiful and very accomplished. His puppies with Alline are nothing short of gorgeous and I am looking forward to bringing one home soon.


----------



## lhczth

Never mind his accomplishments, which are many. The dog himself is great. Very sound on and off of the field. I have been lucky to see him in training in all three phases many many times since Mike got him. Funny, I have never seen him trial.


----------



## TimberGSD2

I train with Mike and Irmus and that dog is a joy to watch. 

Did we ever hear back from Warrants Wifey on the pup?


----------



## wildo

TimberGSD2 said:


> Did we ever hear back from Warrants Wifey on the pup?


Did she get a pup? I was wondering what happened to her in the first place. Would love to hear an update on that Killian! He sure won a lot of people over in looks alone, I'm curious if she ever worked him in anything.


----------



## Liesje

There's a picture of Killian on Saturday on her Facebook


----------



## Neo93

GSD Fan said:


> WOW! Sequoyah is breeding the ***** out of that stud, Imus! (I'm not trying to be insulting or anything and if I am, I apologize) I notice how many of their females he's been bred to this year.


Irmus probably isn't complaining :laugh:.

The Alley pups are sure gorgeous.


----------



## mkac2005

Here he is, finally! 8 week old Alline/Irmus puppy! He is so handsome! I am in love...


----------



## TechieDog

Very nice! Congrats. Can't wait to watch him grow up. Keep the pics coming and Enjoy!


----------



## eddie1976E

we will be looking very seriously at these guys when we are ready to get a puppy...i have been keeping an eye on all their litters. 

They produce very nice looking dogs.


----------



## The Packman

Irmus: Irmus Galan Nalag


----------



## Dan mc

I am on the Rayna and Patron list. Sherle is a great lady to deal with.


----------



## GrammaD

Dan mc said:


> I am on the Rayna and Patron list. Sherle is a great lady to deal with.


That is a breeding that really interests me. I have 2 hesitations- 1. Huxley will only be just over a year old and 2. I'm not sure that my home, basically a pet home where we dabble in dock jumping, agility, rally and obedience, is a good fit for working line dogs.



You will have to post lots of pictures of your pup so I can live vicariously through you


----------



## Smithie86

Patron is down the road from us 

They will be out at the trial in Dec in Nashville. Great group of people.


----------



## damaya

I haven't posted much lately, but glad to see this thread pop back up. Nothing but good things to say about Sequoyah here.

I have posted a ton of pictures over the last couple years, but
this is Icon. He is from the first Rayna / Patron breeding. He will be 2 in January.


----------



## wildo

Man, those Sequoyah shepherds are so pretty! I still miss seeing updates about Killian. That dog is amazing!


----------



## damaya

wildo said:


> I still miss seeing updates about Killian.


Yeah. WW was one of the first people I met here. Don't know what happened there. She was a regular here.


----------



## GrammaD

Icon is a handsome dude. If you don't mind, I'd be interested to know how he is to live with?


----------



## Smithie86

Victoria just had twins and is a little busy. . Killian is doing well and is handsome as ever.....


----------



## Dan mc

GrammaD said:


> That is a breeding that really interests me. I have 2 hesitations- 1. Huxley will only be just over a year old and 2. I'm not sure that my home, basically a pet home where we dabble in dock jumping, agility, rally and obedience, is a good fit for working line dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to post lots of pictures of your pup so I can live vicariously through you


I am not worried about him being from the working class. Sherle will match me up with a good dog for my needs. Its all in a good breeder.


----------



## damaya

Smithie86 said:


> Victoria just had twins


Wow. Congratulations to her. I'd say she is a little busy. Tell her to tell Killian his cousin Icon said "hello".


----------



## damaya

GrammaD said:


> Icon is a handsome dude. If you don't mind, I'd be interested to know how he is to live with?


Thanks.
Icon is a blast to live with. He shares his 4k square feet with myself, my wife, and 10 and 12 year old girls.
kidding..... He spends the majority of his time with us inside except for a few hours a day he may be in his own space. He minds very well, and will let you know immediately when it is time to go out for a break. The only time it may get a bit testy is if he has not had a chance to exercise. Nasty rainy days we may only get to go to the basement for some inside activity, and that only works for a bit. He needs to go all out for a while daily. Ball, swim, run, chase, something to burn off the energy, but that is what we wanted. 

I know Icon has more potential than he is using right now. Even though he comes from working lines he was selected to be a pet first, and he does a great job of that.


----------



## GrammaD

> I know Icon has more potential than he is using right now. Even though he comes from working lines he was selected to be a pet first, and he does a great job of that


This is my concern. I will never be the owner who uses a GSD to their full potential. I love my dogs, I take very good care of them and we have a lot of fun together, but I go to agility and rally and obedience and dock jumping for fun and bonding more than I do for competition. I kind of lack a competitive spirit in that regard. 

So I like dogs who can do all that and enjoy it and I really like "sassy" in a dog but I also want a dog who can hang out in the family room and mellow. So far I have been lucky in that regard. I don't want to push my luck and I certainly do not want to put a dog into a situation/lifestyle that is not appropriate for their temperament and abilities.


----------



## damaya

Icon the "working dog" inside about 2 minutes ago. Definitely sassy and sometimes mellow.

I understand what you are saying though.


----------



## GrammaD

I really like the size, structure, and confidence I see in working line dogs. 

Oh well, I have a few years before I will be adding another dog so I have plenty of time to research what I truly want plus improve _my_ abilities.

But the next dog will be another GSD  I love my labs but I am hooked on GSDs now


----------



## Dan mc

Rayna just gave birth to nine puppies. Six males and three females. I am getting a male if she has a good match for my family.


----------



## Odin&Storm

Hi! I had to join the forum to jump into this conversation.
Someone posted that they were getting a pup from the last Storm/Blaz litter in April 2012.
I have one of those pups, and actually, I also have Storm. Would love to compare notes if anyone else has a pup out of this litter. In the Smilebox pictures of Storm's last heat, I have "Green Boy".

Looking forward to chatting with y'all.
Mary, Odin, and Storm
Ringgold, Georgia


----------



## Odin&Storm

Oops. Forgive the new girl.....

Had to join and jump in here. 
I have a pup from the last Storm/Blaz litter (April 2012) and, I also have Storm.
Would love to compare notes about these pups/this breeding if anyone else has a Storm/Blaz baby.


----------



## mkac2005

*I was suppose to get the red collar male from the Storm/Blaz litter. I was informed by Sherle that the puppy was feeling under the weather and then he actually was ill for several days if not weeks and I'm still not sure what was wrong as she told me they were no longer going to sell him until they figured out what was wrong. I decided after talking to Sherle about my options to be moved then to the Alline/Irmus litter and now have an amazing boy from that litter! *


----------



## Odin&Storm

The Alline/Irmus pups are fabulous! 
We had picked Green Boy out very early on, the minute the temperament testing was complete we picked him up.


----------



## mkac2005

We got green collar male from alline/Irmus 
He was actually the one I had my eye on weeks before the temperament testing because I thought he was the cutest puppy i'd ever seen and he wound up being for us!


----------



## The Packman

Here's the SUPER VET, Dr SHERLE, at weekly training !


----------



## Dan mc

Four more weeks. We are getting a male.


----------



## Crewchef

New to forum, have been reading for months but just joined. We have deposit in on a Savage/Hollywood female pup, they are one week old today. Excited now that they're born. Sherle has posted several picks on her FB page, 5 females and 3 males, all of them dark sable or black.

This is the "Z" litter, we are thinking about the name Zula.


----------



## mego

I think I want my next pup from this breeder  Had this bookmarked on my page from awhile back


----------



## damaya

haven't posted in a while. Since Icon's mom and dad have now had their 3rd litter I can only assume this pairing has impressed Dr Sherle and crew. Of coarse _I _knew he was a winner long before now, but I didn't come here to brag. Was just going to show what any of you guys may expect from a Rayna / Patron / black / sable at the age of 2. 

Took Icon to his "local" vet for his check-up the other day and on his Examination Report Card was typed "Thank you for letting us take care of Icon today. He is a very handsome dog. He looks great!" (see that's not me bragging but the dr) 

Seriously Icon has been a fantastic dog his whole life in both health and personality. Not a single complaint here. Anyway on to some pics.

this was the day he turned 2





































A little bicep nip for me while we were playing.(a real bite from him would be teh suk)










Noticing me in the pics I also must say I have lost about 23 lbs since those were taken. Trying to take the winter off before spring this year.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

He is stunning of course I'm rather fond of those sable dawgs


----------



## Smurphy58

Here's my new Sequoyah German Shepherd! She's eight weeks old, and she's a Rayna X Patron puppy. She's gorgeous and ridiculously smart. We couldn't be happier!


----------



## Dan mc

I am getting her brother today in a snow storm. I hope she let you sleep last night.lol.


----------



## TechieDog

smurphy58: cutest puppy pics ever  Enjoy her!


----------



## Tank_N_Moose

Just out of curiosity how much do these puppies cost? I

I'm starting research now and so far this I like these dogs the best out of all I've seen, but I didn't see a price on the website...


----------



## Crewchef

Our new girl, Zula vom Sequoyah Haus. She's from Savage/Hollywood litter and was 8 weeks on Monday.


----------



## TechieDog

very cute!


----------



## Crewchef

A couple other pictures of Zula. The first was taken w/ phone, thought these were a little better. Her big sister is a terrier.


----------



## Smurphy58

Here's are pictures of Yellow Hammer vom Sequoyah Haus, a.k.a. Navi, at four months. She is a Patron x Rayna puppy, and she is the spitting image of her dad. She is a DELIGHT and I'm continuously amazed at how smart she is.


----------



## TechieDog

Nice big head. Like that last pic.


----------



## Crewchef

Great pics of Navi Are you doing any training with Sequoyah/TVWDA. Taking Zula (Hollywood/Savage) to puppy obedience classes starting this Saturday. I've taken her to club training a few times already too.


----------



## Smurphy58

Thank y'all! I just love her fat head. 

I won't be working with Sequoyah or TVWDA, unfortunately, as we're in Central Alabama and they're about three hours away from us. Thankfully, there's a working club nearby, Schutzhund Alabama, that we're planning on attending for club training, mostly for obedience purposes.

Your girl Zula is so cute! She's so thick and sturdy looking!


----------



## Crewchef

She's thinned up some but sturdy is a good description.


----------



## The Golden Kola

I'm getting a puppy out of Cora's next litter. I'm really excited! Anyone else have one of her pups?


----------



## Dan mc

She looks like a great dog. Who are they breeding her to ? I have a Rayna pup. Are you looking for a high drive dog? They will only offer you a puppy that fits your needs.


----------



## Crewchef

I don't have a Cora pup but do get to see her almost every week. You should be excited, she's a great dog.


----------



## eddie1976E

I have been researching for a while now, made the decision to put a deposit with Sherle for a puppy that will go home in June/July 2014. Very excited.


----------



## TechieDog

That's great, congrats. Sherle is terrific and stands by her dogs.


----------



## eddie1976E

Thanks. She has been awesome to deal with. Answers every email, every phone call, every question. And, the mom of my puppy just got an OFA Excellent to boot.


----------



## eddie1976E

Here is my Sequoyah puppy Remi....He is great.... He is a Savage x Hollywood puppy.


----------



## sassinator

I'm obnoxiously excited about this, but a few months ago I put a deposit down on the Connie / Drago litter coming up in 2015. Just wanted to keep this thread alive and see if there were any other Sequoyah people still around who wanted to show off their babies!

Also, I'm in Central Alabama so if there are any of you near me, I'd love to know where you train!


----------



## HappysMom

Was very close to purchasing one of their males! He was a plush long coat out of Little D x Argo. If the timing would have been right it would have happened, my next shepherd will BE one of their awesome pups! I was really impressed with everything they had to offer, Kathy is honest and up wright and very helpful! I honestly would love to see how this little man turned out even though he ended up not being mine!


----------



## The Packman

I can't believe Ranger is like a year old already...he's a perfect K-9.

On a 1 to 10, I give him a 9.5...if I could only find his off button.


----------



## Guy9999

Has anyone titled and bred a Sequoyah dog?


----------



## damaya

Time to bump the Sequoyah thread with an Icon picture....or two. Hard to believe this guy is 4 now. He is of the very first Rayna/Patron litter. Still the "best dog ever" too. 

He's still all about the ball.


Try to get it!


Still got that killer profile.


Snownose!


Anybody else got some?


----------



## Koda'sMom

I don't have a Sequoyah Shepherd. But I just had to say that Icon is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: I love his coloring! I have a sable but she's on the lighter side of the spectrum. Sables Rock!


----------



## eddie1976E

Icon is a handsome boy. Looks alot like his dad. Love the dark sables.


----------



## Smithie86

The breeders have.

Excellent group to know. Plus, they truly care, and actually prove that they do, on what they produce.


----------



## damaya

Smithie86 said:


> The breeders have.
> 
> Excellent group to know. Plus, they truly care, and actually prove that they do, on what they produce.


Nail on the head right there. /\


----------



## RZZNSTR

Dr. Thompson is very cool! I spoke with her regarding a Wasko pup... Additionally, the photos of Vengeance are amazing. The thing about Wasko is he is all business when it comes to bite work. Truly an impressive dog.


----------



## EMSR

Do any members have tips for getting in touch with Sequoyah GSD / Dr. Sherle Thompson? I have been trying to get in touch to inquire about her puppies and getting on a reserve list but haven't heard back. Don't want to miss out! I've tried the we bform, email, and phone number provided on the website. Thank you!


----------



## eddie1976E

EMSR said:


> Do any members have tips for getting in touch with Sequoyah GSD / Dr. Sherle Thompson? I have been trying to get in touch to inquire about her puppies and getting on a reserve list but haven't heard back. Don't want to miss out! I've tried the we bform, email, and phone number provided on the website. Thank you!


She is VERY busy and it takes time. When I was looking, she told me to keep trying her. As you may guess, she doesn't have a shortage of buyers and she gets hundreds of calls and emails. You can try her assistant. I think Sherle leaves her number on her voice mail. 

Once you get a dog from her, she will be there for you for the life of the dog and is easier to get in touch with. Kinda the opposite of some other breeders, where after the sale, they don't want to deal with you. 

Good luck.


----------



## Smithie86

EM - she is a vet (over full time job  ), hence the busy stuff.

Try the assistant - if not , let me know and I will leave a message. We just saw the group this weekend post their training and our daughter competing at a state tennis tournament in Chattanooga. We were messaging back and forth; turned out they were a block away at another restaurant...


----------



## damaya

Wow. The old "Sequoyah" thread with 47k views! Thought it could be bumped. Any Sequoyah people still here?

Icon is over 4 now, and still thinks he's a pup. No health issues ever, and still livin' "the good life". Dropping a few winter/summer pictures of the boy off here. Still nothing but great things to say about Sequoyah German Shepherds. 




Still LOVES the ball and water better than anything!






Icon was from the very first Rayna / Patron breeding.


----------



## Smithie86

Have known Patron since he was a puppy 

Again, one of the better GSD true breeders. Breeders that will do anything for the welfare of their dogs and have done it.


----------



## damaya

> Have known Patron since he was a puppy


 I think Patron is the 2nd best looking dog ever. ; )


----------



## eddie1976E

damaya said:


> Wow. The old "Sequoyah" thread with 47k views! Thought it could be bumped. Any Sequoyah people still here?
> 
> Icon is over 4 now, and still thinks he's a pup. No health issues ever, and still livin' "the good life". Dropping a few winter/summer pictures of the boy off here. Still nothing but great things to say about Sequoyah German Shepherds.
> .


Very handsome boy you have there....


----------



## sassinator

Got my girl on July 11, one of the females in their last Connie x Drago breeding. I have nothing but great things to say about them. Baerys (or Bear as we call her) is 4 & 1/2 months old and everything I wanted in a future IPO prospect. Besides that, Sequoyah has been so good to me, and believe me - I think I call them with a question every week.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Moriah

What a pretty girl!! I like her head 

If I get another GSD, it would be from Sequoyah. I don't currently have one of their dogs, but I emailed a question about their Tigress's bloodline and got a wonderful in-depth answer. (Tigress is a full-sister to one of my boy's grandfathers.)


----------



## mrose

*Sequoyah question*

I know they are extremely busy, i have left a few messaeges with them regarding the upcoming Barry and Eymi litter. Any infornmation anyone has on this litter would be great.


----------



## dmtjlt

I contacted them as well and haven't heard back from them.


----------



## eddie1976E

dmtjlt said:


> I contacted them as well and haven't heard back from them.


Sherle is a busy vet and breeder. She gets soooo many people calling and emailing her that it takes time to get back to them AND I'm sure if she doesn't hear from the same person a few times (phone, email, phone) she probably is going to forget to contact them. You can also contact Sherry (?) who is referenced in her voice mail greeting.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

dmtjlt said:


> I contacted them as well and haven't heard back from them.


 dmtjlt: I noticed you mentioning contacting Alta-tollhaus as well.

Couple of notes: Sequoyah breeds working lines. Alta-tollhaus breeds West German showlines.


Have you settled on what line of GSD you want?

I think this would help you narrow down and find a breeder.


----------



## dmtjlt

Still deciding, am open to either.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Breeders get an awful lot of "tire kickers" contacting them. This may be part of the reason you don't hear back from them. If you aren't clear in your request and show that you haven't decided what line or type of dog, it's a lot of work for a breeder to try to figure that out for you. 

I suggest you learn about the different lines, decide what you want to do with your dog, ie companion, dog sports, obedience, IPO. 

Then find the breeders who produce the type of dog which suits you lifestyle and goals. 

This will set you up for much more success in finding a breeder and dog.


----------



## dmtjlt

Tire kickers? That's amusing. We know what we want and don't want, which is good. Thanks for adding your opinion for the others that are unsure what to be looking for.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

*sigh* I didn't mean you are a tire kicker. I meant they get overwhelmed with emails that are false leads, being precise helps them weed serious inquiries out.

Sorry for trying to help...

but I can understand why breeders aren't getting back to you.

Good luck.



dmtjlt said:


> Tire kickers? That's amusing. We know what we want and don't want, which is good. Thanks for adding your opinion for the others that are unsure what to be looking for.


----------



## Dokie

How much do pups run there?


----------



## Chip18

Gwenhwyfair said:


> *sigh* I didn't mean you are a tire kicker. I meant they get overwhelmed with emails that are false leads, being precise helps them weed serious inquiries out.
> 
> Sorry for trying to help...
> 
> but I can understand why breeders aren't getting back to you.
> 
> Good luck.


LOL ... maybe you need to be an "experienced" first time WL owner to "get" what you're saying???


----------



## maverick_sablegsd

so handsome!


----------



## sass

Bumping this thread with new pictures of my girl. Got her FO through SDA at 11 months, showed in the USCA Sieger Show the weekend after and got a VP rating, and got her CGC at a year. Could not be happier with my Sequoyah girl!


----------



## LaurelCreek

I contacted Sequoya last week by telephone and email about one of their upcoming litters. It took some time for Dr. Thompson to respond but the email I received today was very helpful. I like what they are doing there, and I hope to visit one of their training sessions soon.


----------



## apishner

Beautiful dog! I love his rich pigmentation. Uny is my boy's maternal grandmother!


----------

